# What is the Best, Smallest, AA cell Headlamp? Needed for EDC Bag.



## jtice (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been EDCing my Stenlight in my EDC bag, 
and while I have found nothing that can beat the Stenlight,
I do find it a bit too big and heavy to EDC.

I need a small headlamp that runs off AA cells.
I originally thought the EOS was AAs, and was disapointed to see its AAA cells. 
Something designed like the EOS, that ran off AA cells would be perfect.
I want to use lithium cells, thats the main reason for wanting it to use AAs.

Thanks
~John


----------



## kitelights (Aug 24, 2006)

Have you forgotten that we now have AAA lithiums? I'm finding that my go-to headlamp most often is the EOS. Stock is very nice for the money and I'm going to do the upgrade that several others have posted about - SxxH luxeon and a IMS reflector.

If you want to stay AA, check out Doug's list at flashlight reviews - there's a ton of them that use AA.

Since you've been spoiled by the Stenlight, you'll problable want upper end of the cheaper lights - the Apex has been getting pretty good reviews as a more serious headlamp, but it's not as compact b/c it has a separate battery holder (4AA).


----------



## jtice (Aug 24, 2006)

Yea, I know there are lithium AAAs now,
but the AAs arent even that cheap yet, and the AAAs are harder to find.

There are quite a few headlamps using AAs, but alot of them have the seperate pack on the back as you said.
I would rather get one designed as an all in one up front unit like the EOS.

I am not expecting it to compete with the Stenlight, not much does.
I just want something fairly bright, thats very packable for the EDC bag.

~John


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 24, 2006)

I really wish that the EOS used 3 AA instead of 3AAA. That would make it even better than it already is! 

Walmart carries a headlamp that is under $20 and runs on 3AA. It has a Luxeon in the middle and 2 white LED's and two red LED's underneath of it. It might not be what you are looking for, but it does look nice.


----------



## clipse (Aug 24, 2006)

Princeton Tec Matrix 2 :shrug:


----------



## jtice (Aug 24, 2006)

Yea, saw the Matrix 2.

its not bad I guess, but the side profile makes it seems rather bulky for what it is.
Plus, I hate dimming unregulated runtimes like that.

yes, I am very picky, and I doubt theres actually a headlamp that will fit my needs for this. 

I might end up with the EOS just for its size/performance ratio.
Might have to just live with AAA cells 

I want to see a 2AA EOS 

~John


----------



## InTheDark (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think you're going to find a smaller AA headlamp without a rear mounted battery back. The weight of the AA's just don't make it very easy to mount them in the front like with the AAA headlamps. Although if you are using lithiums, I would assume the regulation on the Matrix would be much better than with the alkalines. Also, since it takes a PR based bulb, I wonder if you could use one of the aftermarket bulb replacements with better regulation. But there's not much that can be done about the size.

Have you considered CR123 headlamps? If lithium batteries are the main reason for wanting this type of headlamp, lithium 123 cells are actually cheaper than the AA's. That's why I've kinda standardized on the 123 cell, because lithium AA's were just too expensive. The only problem is you won't have a common battery size in an emergency, but I haven't really found that to be a problem. Most all the lithium based headlamps have multiple levels, so you have plenty of advanced warning and light if the batteries are getting weak.


----------



## jtice (Aug 24, 2006)

You have a point about the lithium cells making it a bit more regulated.
still, love the low profile of the EOS.
It shouldnt see long term use, so maybe it with some AAA liths would be ok, since I wouldnt have to buy them often. :shrug:

I havent really concidered 123 cell headlamps
I try to stay away from single 123 cell lights, due to the 123 prices, and I try not to use primary cells.
I use mainly Li-Ion cells for all my lights, most of which are 2x123.

~John


----------



## CLHC (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, for two (2) AA battery headlamp, there's the Princeton Tech Solo/Quest. Granted it's not LED based but they do have a drop-in for it, and I would not call it "The Best" per se. I've been using mine for some years now, and has not let me down.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 24, 2006)

Jtice,

I guess we will just have to design and build one that meets this criteriea.


----------



## jtice (Aug 24, 2006)

heh would be nice Jon 

Shape of the EOS
2AA
Reflector
Multiple Levels
Flat Regulated Runtime

Sounds like a winner 

~John


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Aug 24, 2006)

The BD Zenix IQ isn't too far off the mark, as it's quite light and compact, even with its separate battery pack. Has a pretty good feature set, too.

--Rick



jtice said:


> I have been EDCing my Stenlight in my EDC bag,
> and while I have found nothing that can beat the Stenlight,
> I do find it a bit too big and heavy to EDC.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrme (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't much care for the Zenix IQ, but it sounds like the closest to meeting your requirements.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 25, 2006)

I was going to mention the Zenix IQ as well. It doesn't look sturdy enough like other headlamps, but I've been told they're well built. I can't say, since I've only played with them briefly.


----------



## paulr (Aug 25, 2006)

We need a 1AA headlamp. It would be smaller/lighter than the very typical 3AAA headlamps like the PT Aurora. Gerber has a 1AAA headlamp with three leds called the Triode, so I don't see why there shouldn't be a 1AA equivalent.


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Aug 26, 2006)

I've used one enough to feel confident in its capabilities. It's as bright as an EOS with fresh batteries, even though it's running on just three volts, but can't hold maximum output very long. It does settle into regulation at a somewhat lower level for a couple of hours. On medium it holds regulation for over five hours, and is still plenty bright. That's my prefered mode. (I've not measured it with lithium or rechargeables.)

I can't think of any direct competition using only two AAs to drive a Luxeon, and the 5mm alternatives are a nice addition. The "find me" blinker is a boon to some, a bane to others--strictly personal reference. A bit of electrical tape makes it disappear.

Downsides, such as they are, are the lack of waterproofing and the fact that the top strap isn't removable (an increasingly common feature). The hard plastic casing doesn't have the esthetic quality of Petzl's, or even Princeton Tec's materials, and I'll wager isn't as robust in the long haul. But other than a few scratches, mine's still as new.

Compared to smaller "gadget" 5mm lights running off of a single AA/AAA cell or button cells, the IQ stands alone as a far more serious and capable light. My preference for backpacking remains the Eos, but if I needed to take an AA light instead, it'd be the IQ.



greenLED said:


> I was going to mention the Zenix IQ as well. It doesn't look sturdy enough like other headlamps, but I've been told they're well built. I can't say, since I've only played with them briefly.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 16, 2013)

As of 2013, now what is the smallest headlamp?


----------



## jtice (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy old thread batman. 
My favorite aa powered headlamp is the Fenix hl30
Not all that large for a 2aa headlamp, with good output levels, etc.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 16, 2013)

jtice said:


> Holy old thread batman.
> My favorite aa powered headlamp is the Fenix hl30
> Not all that large for a 2aa headlamp, with good output levels, etc.


Holy, return of OP to 7 year old thread within an hour batman!


----------



## jtice (Apr 17, 2013)

HaHa, whats funny is that it wasnt till after I replied that I realized I was the OP.

Right now as far as small, you probably cant get much smaller than the Zebra Lights.

A cheap AAA alternative might be the Gerber Bear Grylls headlamp.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006M9PTJ0/?tag=cpf0b6-20

But again, I am not a fan of AAAs, and I doubt that light meets are high standards here at CPF. lol


----------



## CARNAL1 (May 2, 2013)

Zebralight H51.


----------



## ARh1956 (May 19, 2013)

jtice said:


> Holy old thread batman.
> My favorite aa powered headlamp is the Fenix hl30
> Not all that large for a 2aa headlamp, with good output levels, etc.


I really like this light. Not the smallest but a really good light.


----------



## Buckley (May 20, 2013)

CARNAL1 said:


> Zebralight H51.



+1


----------

